# Marriage



## Dee92 (Jun 7, 2018)

So I'll jump right into it. I got married about 5 months ago but unfortunately my father passed 2 hours before the wedding. I decided to go forth with it since I promised him he'd see me get married before God took him. My husband and I moved out and got our first place together and at first it was great..now we fight alot. It's like I barely know him. It breaks my heart and I dont know what to do.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Marriage counseling is the answer, unless you can both calmly sit down and discuss all the issues that are creating problems. Even then, you may need counseling for any really tough issues. Of course, there is always the possibility that you both married the wrong person, or for the wrong reasons, but you don't say enough about the issues to jump to any conclusions. You'll get more help here if you tell us what the issues are, and how you each deal with those issues, and _how_ you argue about them.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok. I don't mean this as bad as it is going to sound, but you basically have told us nothing. You need to work on your communication skills and that may be an issue that both of you are having which would definitely create conflict in the marriage.

Try again. Be specific.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dee92 said:


> So I'll jump right into it. I got married about 5 months ago but unfortunately my father passed 2 hours before the wedding. I decided to go forth with it since I promised him he'd see me get married before God took him. My husband and I moved out and got our first place together and at first it was great..now we fight alot. It's like I barely know him. It breaks my heart and I dont know what to do.


I agree with @BigToe in that you haven't given any information that will help others help you. And if this is a feature of your communication style, it would contribute to conflict with your husband.

So please explain:

- How is your father's death relevant to the problem you're presenting here?

1. Did you live with your husband before your marriage?
2. How long were you together before the marriage?
3. Do you two have children?
4. How do the fights now differ from before?
5. How do you approach conflict with your husband? What's his style?
6. What do you two argue about now?
7. How do those arguments usually end?
8. Can you give an example of an argument you had where you recognized that you were at fault? How did you take responsibility?
9. What are your husband's needs? What are yours?
10. What are some things you'd like your husband to do differently? What are some things your husband has complained about?


----------

